

Cure for cat allergies 'will be available within 5 years' - daegloe
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2377265/Cat-allergies-cure-available-5-years-scientists-work-triggers-reaction.html

======
adcuz
Daily Mail link :(

